# Anyone here break 200k salary line?



## azathoth (Nov 10, 2017)

I have 20 years doing unix but find I am stuck around 90/h w2.

anyone share how they got into the 200-300k+ mark?


----------



## Oko (Nov 12, 2017)

azathoth said:


> I have 20 years doing unix but find I am stuck around 90/h w2.
> 
> anyone share how they got into the 200-300k+ mark?


For starters forget about bullshit forums and focus on your pay job


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2017)

> Anyone here break 200k salary line?


Maybe if I converted it to Japanese Yen, then I might.


----------



## tankist02 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sell your soul and go to finance


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 14, 2017)

Almost all the time big salaries are on the management side. So, the usual routes often include a reputable MBA at least.


----------



## Datapanic (Nov 14, 2017)

Location is everything and that's what part of the pay is based on.  If you are making $90/Hr W2, then you are on the high end of the scale.  Hold on to that job as long as you can.  You're making more than C3's.


----------



## pboehmer (Nov 14, 2017)

Agreed with Datapanic, move to California (LA, San Diego, etc) and you probably could hit 200k, but factor in cost of living and it'll feel like you're only making little over minimum wage.  A couple of coworkers of mine were suckered into moving out west in the late 90s with promises of high wage increases and moving allowances only to find they were financially struggling due to the high cost of living.  Most of them moved back east at some point.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2017)

It's not common to earn that much money in IT. Not by doing basic engineering/administrating tasks at least. You may get there if you are super specialized in some highly sought after skill and you're one of only a handful of people in the country that have it. As with all commercial things, supply and demand determine the price. If there's a high demand for a certain skill set and very low supply, the price will automatically go up.


----------

